
Ask HN: Why is CA not closing it’s borders? - quietthrow
Federal govt is too busy trying to get re-elected. Their answer to everything is money and “economic stimulus”. States like NY are still debating if a shelter in place is worth it. Meanwhile Ststes like CA that are ahead of the curve (shoutout to Gov Newsom for his leadership and decisive action) will be impacted  due to incompetence of leaders in other states.<p>Italy has shown what happens when you act even a little late. US are currently number 5 or so on countries with most infection. The rate at which we are going as a nation we will pass Italy in number of infections in the next few days.<p>Does CA have the right to close it’s borders or is that a federal govt decision that cannot be made by a state?
======
twunde
The federal government is in charge of managing interstate commerce under the
Commerce Clause of the Constitution, so legally CA probably doesn't have the
right to close its borders (this was used in Katzenbach v McClung as legal
justification for the federal government banning seperate whites and colored
sections in restaurants
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katzenbach_v._McClung](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katzenbach_v._McClung)).
Additionally some of the border traffic is for critical items such as food,
medical supplies, gas, etc.

------
wsh
Aside from the legalities, with COVID-19 already circulating in the
neighboring states, would the practical benefit of closing California’s
borders, to stop a few people still traveling for non-essential reasons,
outweigh the costs?

Enforcing a closure at the land borders would tie up numerous law enforcement
or National Guard personnel, who could be performing other important duties,
such as enforcing health regulations and maintaining public order.

If the closure weren’t total—and given the interstate supply chains for food
and medical supplies, I doubt one could remain so for long—it would also
create highway congestion, impeding the movement of these and other essential
goods. There are only so many trucks and drivers, and they need to be kept
moving, not held up in long lines at checkpoints.

------
ohiovr
I suggested to the governor of Ohio in an email that he consider shutting
Ohio's borders down like the EU is trying to do with member states. I bet
reading that gave DeWine shivers. But unpopular actions are going to be
necessary to slow this down. My suggestion alone would cause economic
disaster. Cuomo said this is going to be a test of character for all of us. I
pray people can come together in one mind for the nation.

------
yongjik
California has 1,044 patients, Oregon 114, Nevada 109, Arizona 63.

Are you saying CA should close its borders to stop the virus spreading to
neighboring states?

------
fsb
Not sure where you’re getting ‘fed govt is too busy trying to get re-elected’
from. The Fed has been out in front of this since Dec, way before the states
started acting.

Newsome can do whatever he wants, practically, without waiting on the Fed. The
fact that he hasn’t done that yet means it’s not easy to do and even harder to
enforce. I would have no idea how he could even enforce something like that.

~~~
quietthrow
I am getting is based on their actions and not their words. As we write this
they are debating economic stimulus to cut $1200 checks to citizens and more
tax cuts to corporations. What this country really needs now is more tests,
more protective gear for health care professionals, swift unified action on
operating procedures instead of chaos of one state has shelter in place other
is doing whatever they want.

The leadership is completely missing. From downplaying the virus (so as to not
impact the “roaring geyser of an economy”; cos that’s the only thing that
might get him and his part re-elected) to giving money to people (pump the
economy - again only thing that makes a case for his and his party’s re-
election ). This is personal opinion- I feel the reality is he and certain
members of the party don’t give a flying duck about the virus. It’s expected
to do damage and they are ok with it as it is what it is and they don’t think
this will last more than 3 or 4 months. I feel What is certain for them is
this will end and they want the economy to spring back up quickly in time for
re-election. I am basing this based on their actions today and in the past not
on their words.

At the end of the day you have a con man from the nyc construction market
running the show who has a proven record of putting his interests first(he is
part of more than 3000 lawsuits - this is him prior to taking office). The
industry and market he comes from is one that is of zero sum game. He has zero
sum thinking. Blatant liar as record has shown and self promoter who gives him
a 10 out of 10 for his handling of this fiasco. Every morning the imbecile
comes to tv to tell just one thing how well he is doing and because of that
how good the situation is.

Also creating an account just to answer this question gives you zero
credibility.

~~~
chatmasta
Money distribution needs to be prioritized right now. People who live
“paycheck to paycheck” are on two-week cycles. If the bills keep coming but
the income stops, we will have problems.

~~~
quietthrow
I understand that but that’s second on the priority compared to the other
things mentioned. If there are no people left bills won’t matter sadly.

Also the economy is interconnected. One persons income is another persons
expense. So yes physically people might get bills but the time to pay will
increase if the economy comes back. And the only way the economy comes back is
by having its constituents capable of participating. If they are all sick
there is barely any economy. dosnt matter home much money is printed. Hence
priority number one is health. Then the stimulus.

PS: I really like what you have written on your profile. Your openness to
willing engage in dialog is exemplary!

